# Heinz Weiss Der „Traumschiff“-Kapitän ist gestorben



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*Heinz Weiss
Der „Traumschiff“-Kapitän ist gestorben
​*

*Deutschland trauert um einen Fernsehhelden: „Traumschiff“-Kapitän Heinz Weiss ist im Alter von 89 Jahren gestorben. „Traumschiff“-Produzent Wolfgang Rademann erreichte die traurige Nachricht bei der „Traumschiff“-Motivsuche in Kambodscha.*


Sein Gesicht verbinden Millionen von Fernsehzuschauern mit der Serie „Das Traumschiff“. Doch nun ist es traurige Gewissheit: Heinz Weiss ist vergangenen Samstag im Alter von 89 Jahren verstorben. Die Produktionsfirma Polyphon bestätigte den traurigen Verlust gegenüber BUNTE.de.

Die Trauer um den Schauspieler ist groß, auch bei „Traumschiff“-Produzent Wolfgang Rademann. „Die Nachricht vom Tod von Heinz Weiss hat mich bei der „Traumschiff“-Motivsuche in Kambodscha erreicht und tief getroffen“, sagte er BUNTE.de. „Ich wusste von seiner schweren Erkrankung und hatte zuletzt mit ihm vor ca. 3 Wochen telefoniert. Seitdem war leider kein Kontakt in der Klinik mehr möglich. Mit seiner Frau und Tochter hatte ich telefonischen Kontakt und wusste um seinen besorgniserregenden Zustand. Wir Traumschiffler hatten gehofft, seinen 90. Geburtstag im nächsten Jahr gemeinsam zu feiern. Sein Tod berührt uns vom Team sehr, denn wir haben über die Jahrzehnte nicht nur eine wunderbare berufliche Zusammenarbeit, sondern auch eine gute Freundschaft gehabt. Seit seinem Ausscheiden als „Trausmchiff“-Kapitän bedingt durch die Beinamputation habe ich ihn jedes Jahr in seinem Häuschen in Grünwald besucht. Wir haben viel gelacht und schöne Geschichten aus der langen Zusammenarbeit erzählt. Mit Heinz Weiss verlässt eine Säule des „Traumschiffs“ die Szene, und wir werden ihn alle sehr vermissen.“

Weiss´ Karriere begann 1959 mit der Rolle des deutschen Soldaten „Clemens Forell“ in dem Mehrteiler „So weit die Füße tragen“. Danach war er in über 140 Filmen, im Theater und in TV-Serien zu sehen. Doch es war eine ganz bestimmte Rolle, die ihn zum Fernsehliebling machte: Von 1983 bis 1999 spielte Heinz Weiss insgesamt 27 Mal den Kapitän „Heinz Hansen“ in der ZDF-Serie „Das Traumschiff“.

Seit ihm 1999 in Folge einer Blutvergiftung ein Bein amputiert werden musste, saß Weiss im Rollstuhl. Bis zu seinem Tod lebte der Schauspieler in München, wo er am morgigen Freitag in Grünwald beigesetzt werden soll. 

*Möge er in Frieden Ruhen
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

*:thx: R. I. P.*​


----------



## tommie3 (25 Nov. 2010)

Machs gut Käptn........


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2010)

R.i.p.


----------

